# اكشف لى ذاتك



## happy angel (17 مارس 2009)

* 

لست انا يارب الذى اذهب اليك لانى لا اعرف طريقة الوصول جيدا عقلى قاصر وروحى حبيسة وانا ايضا مربوط الى الجسد وهناك اشياء كثيرة تعطلنى:منها شهواتى ورغباتى ... وانا ايضا يارب لانى احيانا اريد ان اتقرب اليك!!!!
ثم انى يارب مشغول عنك لدى اهتمامات كثيرة تعطلنى وانا من فرط شقاوتى وجهلى لا انزع عنى الاهتمامات الباطلة وانما ازيد عليها فى كل يوم شيئا جديدا ... فتعال انت يارب الى 
اكشف لى ذاتى وافتقدنى كابن او كعبد انت يامن كلك محبة بل انت المحبة كلها
لست انا يارب الذى ابنى لك بيتا فى قلبى لتسكن فيه لانه"ان لم يبن الرب البيت فباطلا تعب البناؤون" ... من انا حتى ابنى لك هيكلا مقدسا يحل فيه روحك عندى؟ انت يارب تبنى اروشليم فتعال ولا تنتظرى اذ قد يطول انتظارك ولا اجىء...
ليس بجهدى يارب ولكن بمعونتك ليس بقوتى ولكن بنعمتك انا من ذاتى لا استطيع ان اعرف لكن انت تستطيع بمحبتك ان تكشف ذاتك لى 
وانت لا تكشف لى ذاتك ان لم احبك ولكن كيف احبك ان لم تكشف لى ذاتك اكشف ذاتك لى حتى ينمو حبى لك 
لانى كلما ارى فيك شيئا جديدا يزداد حبى لك بالاكثر وتتوطد علاقتى بك اذ كيف يمكن ان يحب الانسان بمحبة حقيقية كائنا ان لم يعرفه ولم يره ومعلوماته عنه غامضة ؟!
فاكشف لى ذاتك اذن لان هذا هو المصدر الوحيد الذى اعرفك به معرفة كاملة عن طريق الكتب بل معرفة الذى رأيناه بأعيننا ولمسناه بأيدينا....
اننى لا استطيع ان اعرفك معرفة كاملة عن طريق الكتب او عن طريق الناس الذين عرفوك اذ ان هؤلاء ايضا لا يستطيعون ان يعبروا عما رأوه فيك من صفات لا ينطق بها ولا يقوى لسان ان يتحدث عنها بل كل ما يستطيعونه انهم يشوقون السامع او القارىء بقولهم"تعال وانظر ما اطيب الرب" اما ان يوضحوا حقيقتك فليس بامكانهم !
ولكن ان كشفت لى ذاتك يارب فكيف استطيع ان ارى وجهك بينما بدون القداسة لا يعاين احد الرب؟! والقداسة امر ليس فى امكانى فقد كثر الذين يحزنوننى واعتزوا اكثر منى وانا ضعيف امامهم جميعا:امام العالم والجسد والشيطان وامام الرغبات والشهوات والافكار 
كثيرا ما اسقط وكثيرا ما ازل والقداسة حلم اشتهيه ولكن اين لى به فهل معنى هذا اننى سوف لا اراك؟ اعطنى يارب نقاوة القلب التى بها ارى وجهك انضح على بزوفاك فاطهر اغسلنى فابيض اكتر من الثلج *​


----------



## Star Online (17 مارس 2009)

امين 
بأمانة ..رائع

(الذي عنده وصاياي و يحفظها فهو الذي يحبني و الذي يحبني يحبه ابي و انا احبه و اظهر له ذاتي)​


----------



## kalimooo (17 مارس 2009)

امين

رائع يا هابي

ربنا يباركك

سلام المسيح


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 مارس 2009)

اميـــــــــــــــــن 

رااااااااااااائع جدا يا هابى 
 
 ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## ponponayah (17 مارس 2009)




----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (17 مارس 2009)

*



 اعطنى يارب نقاوة القلب التى بها ارى وجهك انضح على بزوفاك فاطهر اغسلنى فابيض اكتر من الثلج

أنقر للتوسيع...

*امين
شكرا وردة على روعة الصلاة
محبتي​


----------



## الملك العقرب (17 مارس 2009)

نسلم ايدك يا هابي


----------



## اني بل (18 أبريل 2009)

آمين .....يارب أعطني نقاوة القلب حتى أراك ، وربنا يباركك


----------



## happy angel (25 مايو 2009)

Star Online قال:


> امين
> بأمانة ..رائع
> 
> (الذي عنده وصاياي و يحفظها فهو الذي يحبني و الذي يحبني يحبه ابي و انا احبه و اظهر له ذاتي)​


----------



## happy angel (25 مايو 2009)

كليمو قال:


> امين
> 
> رائع يا هابي
> 
> ...


----------



## happy angel (25 مايو 2009)

kokoman قال:


> اميـــــــــــــــــن
> 
> رااااااااااااائع جدا يا هابى
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## happy angel (25 مايو 2009)

ponponayah قال:


>


----------



## happy angel (25 مايو 2009)

Bnota_Zr†a قال:


> امين
> شكرا وردة على روعة الصلاة
> محبتي​


----------



## happy angel (25 مايو 2009)

الملك العقرب قال:


> نسلم ايدك يا هابي


----------



## happy angel (25 مايو 2009)

Joyful Song قال:


> آمين .....يارب أعطني نقاوة القلب حتى أراك ، وربنا يباركك


----------

